# whats the best and toughest duck decoy?



## SBEIIstyle (Feb 3, 2005)

What the best and toughest floating duck decoy? im looking to get a new spred and wonderd what was the best to buy.
thanks


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

G&H decoys out of Henreyetta, Oklahoma make the toughest decoy on the market. Everyone is buying Greenhead Gear because they are cheap and look good, but the paint will come off in a season or two. G&H have the painted molded into the plastic, much like a BigFoot. I have some mallard G&H's that are 8 years old and the paint is still completely on them. It is somewhat faded, but this is going to happen to any decoy. They are also made in the U.S. where I believe GreenHead Gear is made in China. Just my humble opionion.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Ditto to Storm. A little spendy, but they last - pay me now or pay me later. The mid-size mallards, with weighted keels and swivel heads, look and work great. The pinnies look great too, but in our parts, they require a little surgery to look realistic. If you're buying a new rig, make sure you load 'em up with the Ace weights, and if you hunt water with at least a little muck/weeds, you'll only need the lightest of those.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I was looking at Blackwater decoys myself. Not sure they are worth the price though and I haven't seen them on the water. We have a few Herters decoys, they float real nice and look very realistic on the water - but the standard model is just painted foam and not real durable. The burlap covered ones look more rugged, although kinda heavy.

My spread is mainly old plasti-duk decoys which are no longer available. Newman-Bennett is the current manufacturer and there is another thread here someplace complaining about their current design. I have 6 of their new ones and like the way they float - but the paint scratches off pretty easily and I won't be buying them again.


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

Best and toughest is hard to say. Toughest I have hunted over are the Plasti Duks. They are the most durable things I have ever hunted over. I hunted over G&H for more than 20 years and they had good paint, had because the last bunch of mirages I owned were really bad, but I didn't see them as being all that durable. It was pretty easy to break the heads off the honkers and Supermag mallards, You learned to tip them and grab the keels. I had over the years many, many of the duck decoys crack at the edges and the last 6 SuperMag Pintails, well, I never could keep them floating. They are still a great option out there as they are better than many of the decoys avaiable. My current spread is all GHG and I have had no paint issues or other issues for that matter. They are more realistic and ride the water well. As far as how long they will last It is hard to tell as my spread is only two season old and only time will tell. So far I am really happy with them. My brother just odered in Black Waters for his shop. I am interested in seeing how good they areally are. They gotta good look to them. You gotta give them that.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Toughest: hands down the Herters burlap wrap. Too heavy to carry many though. Great if you hunt from a boat.


----------



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

I think Bigfoot needs to start making duck decoys out of the sametype plastic as their goose decoys and the almost indestructable paint


----------



## Cabelas Boy (Mar 30, 2005)

I can never find where to get G&H so i get greenhead gears look awsome, and theyve lasted for me. Flambeaus suck dont get thos.


----------



## german wirehair #1 (Aug 23, 2004)

I like the new Green head gear. Mine have held up great for 4 season so far. and they look great.


----------



## SwampHunter (Feb 3, 2004)

There is not a perfect decoy for everyone..... there are perfect decoys for inividuals though.

I have used every type of decoy on the maraket, customs, and even carve decoys. They all have their pros and cons.

Plastics, burlapped, and trestle coated decoys are by far the toughest, but they all have their own downfalls.

Plastics are great, but there is only one the has the realism I want.... That's Greenhead Gear.

Burlapped decoys are great too, but they are heavy and unless you find someone that does custom work..... they all look the same.

Trestle coated decoys are great too, but they are heavy as well and if you want them to look better, you have to find someone that does custom work.

Corks can be nice but they are heavy, fragile, and require alot of care.

After using all kinds of decoys I have started using nothing but Greenhead Gear decoys since they give me everything I want in a decoy. They look great, are lighter than corks, and can take the abuse I give them.

Make your own choice. Try each brand and find what suits you the best. We all have different wants and different needs.


----------



## Travis Fox (Mar 18, 2004)

Blackwaters are great, look good on the water and the paint does actually hold up, but they cost alot so get ready to spend some money. The only thing I got against them is if you have a boat no problem on putting them out, but if you are planning on walking them in on your back, FORGET IT!!! Dam things way a ton.


----------



## STINGER (Apr 2, 2005)

I'd say Herter Ultimates for Diver hunting and G&H for puddlers .......... if you hunt over a lot of blocks like I do then plastic is the way to go for puddlers ..............


----------

